# cCan someone help me please? re baby bunnies



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

My bunny had a surprise litter last thurs and so far so good, i worry loads about them cos im def no expert.

Mum and her babies are in a double wooden hutch in my garage (didnt know she was pregnant, we thought 'she' was a 'he'. Anyway, she always sits on the lower level and when iwent in to feed her this morn one of her babies was sitting next to her food bowl on the lower level, mummy was next to her. At first i didnt think baby was alive,distracted mum with food and quickly moved baby back to the nest.

Do you think the baby was strong enough to get down the ramp on its own or do you think mum took her out of the nest deliberately? I assume if she'd done that she wouldve killed the baby?
I hope it survives, its all cuddled back in with the others but will just need to see.
Help and advice much appreciated


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Rubyrubes said:


> My bunny had a surprise litter last thurs and so far so good, i worry loads about them cos im def no expert.
> 
> Mum and her babies are in a double wooden hutch in my garage (didnt know she was pregnant, we thought 'she' was a 'he'. Anyway, she always sits on the lower level and when iwent in to feed her this morn one of her babies was sitting next to her food bowl on the lower level, mummy was next to her. At first i didnt think baby was alive,distracted mum with food and quickly moved baby back to the nest.
> 
> ...


Plenty of bedding to keep them warm..mum will make her own nest from her fur..if the baby was sitting then it is deff older than a few days as then are bald and in nest layed together with eyes closed for a good couple of weeks after birth then can't even sit...she possibly went down with one still attatched to her teat ...usually they take them back up themselves


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

They were born last thurs so are 10days old,eyes have just opened but not sure if it was strong enough to get down on its own? Wondering why
Mum didn't take it back up to the nest?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah presuming "sitting" was just referring to "lying"...then I think you did the right thing. Sometimes mum can accidentally kick the babies and if not on one level then she may not have found them. It is possible that that baby is poorly and mum has just left the baby. But proof will be in the way she acts now. Does she look like she is separating that particular baby? Hope not!! Might be worth wedging the babies in but with something that the mum can get over obviously.

Good luck!


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Rubyrubes said:


> They were born last thurs so are 10days old,eyes have just opened but not sure if it was strong enough to get down on its own? Wondering why
> Mum didn't take it back up to the nest?


Oh I see I thought you meant thurs just gone, they're still not old enough to be going up and down stairs though, perhaps it's the weaker one and she just doesn't want it in nest, unfortunately nature is cruel, it's worth putting it back in the nest yourself once or twice so long as you cover your hands with her bedding/food first so you don't leave your scent on the baby but if she truely doesn't want it there's nothing you can do,


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Rabbits can't generally carry babies back to the nest. Babies can attach to the teat and the mother can leap out, taking the baby with her. I would block off the bottom level and keep the mother and babies on the top level with the nest. Keep putting babies back into the nest if they get out as she can't do it herself.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

You need to block the lower level off now

A litter in a double hutch are at great risk of death
they can easily fall down the ramp and die, or if mum runs off the nest with a baby stuck to her nipple it can end up down there, catch a chill, and die
mummy bunny can not move them back


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Thanks so much for your replies! She's never moved one before or looked like she's trying to separate any. Will keep checking she let's that baby back in ok. I worry it was cold and won't survive,only time
will tell. 
I thought about blocking the ramp off but was worried that'd stress her and she'd harm the babies as she always sits downstairs. 
Also,Ive been told to not clean the cage out but is it ok to clean the lower level of the hutch now? Was told its change the scent and she may reject the babies,so hard to know what to do for the best!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Rubyrubes said:


> Thanks so much for your replies! She's never moved one before or looked like she's trying to separate any. Will keep checking she let's that baby back in ok. I worry it was cold and won't survive,only time
> will tell.
> I thought about blocking the ramp off but was worried that'd stress her and she'd harm the babies as she always sits downstairs.
> Also,Ive been told to not clean the cage out but is it ok to clean the lower level of the hutch now? Was told its change the scent and she may reject the babies,so hard to know what to do for the best!


As lil miss said, having a litter in a double level hutch is never good, and I'm sure she'll be fine on a single level for the timebeing.


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

And sorry yes,the baby was lying next to mum when I found it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

As others have said you need to block the ramp off, two-tier hutches are a death trap for babies


----------



## Rubyrubes (May 17, 2010)

Ok,I'll block the lower level off.
Thanks for your help x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I think it depends on what the individual bunny is like, one of mine didn't mind my cleaning her hutch out, obviously not the nest or surrounding area,also it depends on how much of a bond you have with mum i think, if she's close to you and trusts you she should be fine with you just cleaning the area where she toilets,


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you need to clean the poos and wet bedding up, but dont use any disinfectants. When the babies are older you will need a bigger space for them all ideally a good sized run permanently attached to the hutch.


----------

